# Instalamos Atorch DT24 al Dualtron X



## FerFury (Feb 23, 2022)

Les comparto un proyectito en el que ando,







Pd: lo puse en esta seccion porque no encontre una de movilidad electronica,
Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 23, 2022)

FerFury dijo:


> Pd: lo puse en esta seccion porque no encontre una de movilidad electronica


Si existe, y es ésta Autotrónica, La Electrónica en movimiento
Eso demuestra que ni buscaste la seccion...
Pero bue..

Podrias explicar un poco el proyecto, dar mas info de lo que se pretende, etc..?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2022)

Tema colocado en el lugar "Correcto"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2022)

Autopromo ?


----------



## FerFury (Feb 23, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si existe, y es ésta Autotrónica, La Electrónica en movimiento
> Eso demuestra que ni buscaste la seccion...
> Pero bue..
> 
> Podrias explicar un poco el proyecto, dar mas info de lo que se pretende, etc..?


Busque pero mal ajajaja, voy a editar el post original y agregar eso que me decis


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Autopromo ?


Buscaba compartir pero si que es algun tipo de autopromo, ya no se el objetivo de la pregunta pero gracias por notarlo!


Fogonazo dijo:


> Tema colocado en el lugar "Correcto"


Gracias!


----------



## J2C (Feb 23, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Autopromo ?



Nop, búsqueda de suscriptores para TuCaño !!!, hay que facturar la monetización




Salu2.-


----------

